# Chef's Catalog



## Addie (May 23, 2014)

This came in my Email today. Just in time for summer out in the yard. I love the idea of the BLT one. 

http://web.mail.comcast.net/zimbra/...=61779&st=message&id=320340&xim=1&action=view


----------



## Kayelle (May 23, 2014)

Addie....here is the correct link..
CHEFS: The Best Kitchen Starts Here

Interesting stuff!! I may have to order sumpin.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2014)

Let's see if this link works for the potato salad:
http://www.chefscatalog.com/recipe/...ys-blt-potato-salad.aspx?sourcecode=FW2EM1625

Yay!  There are some other good recipes in the link at the bottom.


----------



## Kayelle (May 23, 2014)

Now *that's *one mouth watering recipe Dawg! All we need to add is HB eggs and we're set. 

Copied and pasted!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2014)

Thank Addie, not me, Kay!  I couldn't get her original link to work.

It does look good!


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Let's see if this link works for the potato salad:
> Cook's Country's BLT Potato Salad | CHEFS Catalog
> 
> Yay!  There are some other good recipes in the link at the bottom.



I get several emails throughout every day from them. They do have some great recipes and I love what they sell. Solid equipment for the kitchen. A little bit pricey on some items, but you are getting solid quality. It is the first place I go to when I need something. Then I go to Amazon to read the reviews.


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2014)

I just saw this grilling basket, much like mine that I use for veggies.
Good price, and free shipping..

CHEFS Barbeque Grilling Tray | CHEFScatalog.com


----------



## Addie (May 27, 2014)

I have ordered their tiny holiday cookie cutters. They make for a great trim on a pie. At Christmas I use the tree ones. I also have their leaf ones that I use at Thanksgiving for the Pumpkin Pie. They really make for a great presentation. You have to have an extra pie crust ready though. So some pies will call for three crusts instead of just the two.


----------



## Breathing Couch (May 27, 2014)

that catalog is fun, huh ?


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2014)

Breathing Couch said:


> that catalog is fun, huh ?



Yes it is. You can go to chefscatalog.com and see for yourself.


----------

